# Jerry must go !



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , here I am again posting about Jerry. Though this time isnt a good one.
Unfortunately he is being so rough with our hens he is bruising them and pulling feathers out when he mates them. They look as is a wild animal has gotten them ! We know its Jerry . But the poor girls have nasty red scratches all down their backs and no feathers  
We are at a loss about what to do about him. We really didn't want to get rid of him . He does attack me , but I can live with it I guess. I just wish he didnt hurt the hens  They are such beautiful birds and to have them hurt like this daily is just unacceptable IMO.

Any suggestions other then roasting the hump ?
Anybody interested in him ? 
Too much to ask ? 
He is a great protector against hawks , I gotta give him that


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot to add he will go after just about anything , dogs , baby goats , me , you ......doesnt matter.
We cut his nails but thats not going to stop the beak from hurting anything.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I would kindly place him in the stew pot.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

There really aren't many options on this one! After 3 evil roosters, we had decided to stick with hens. Until Eggnog came along. He's a mini rooster breed, and he's a sweetie to everyone. Though he wouldn't be much of a protector against predators!

You can either roast him, see if someone wants him, or let him free in the wild. He will cause too much trouble to keep him around.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ogfabby said:


> i think i would kindly place him in the stew pot.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Roosters overbreed their favorite hen(s) leaving raw, red, featherless backs and rumps. Nothing you can do there besides separate him, or make breeding saddles for your hens, or get more hens! For show birds we do saddles. It's basically an apron for their backs. Goes around their neck and under the wings and does not restrict mobility. 

Another thing I should add, if you NEVER have to just "settle" for a nasty rooster. Once the boys challenge their boundaries, they're done. Literally. Even expensive show birds. You don't want to pass on bad temperament, and really don't need everything being pestered by mr cranky pants.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everybody . Mjs500doo , thanks for the ideas.
We may decide to try to rehome him first . Im interested in looking into the saddles too , just to see them . How long can you leave the saddles on them ? Just wondering. If we can't rehome Jerry we may have to try them.
I would roast the hump but my husband doesn't want to


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It may actually be the kindest thing to harvest him. Not many people would appriciate an agressive rooster. Been there, done that. No fun. :laugh: And you don't want him being mistreated due to his behavior.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

do you have enough hens for him? I heard each rooster needs at least 10 hens, but i'm no sure how true that is. 

we don't have chickens anymore, but there are feral chickens around Bajans call "yard fowl". in the troupe that comes around our house regularly, there's one rooster named "Roo roo" (lol...not very original). he is so sweet to his girls. let's the girls eat first, only breeds when need to. we can almost touch him! he only seems like he has about 3-5 girls around at any given time..... he's a good one.

as for yours...sounds like you may want to start gathering ingredients for coq au vin, and find yourselves a nicer roo!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to see the feral chickens and Roo Roo , lol
We have six hens and Jerry , maybe that's not enough ?
Good suggestions


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Remove 1/4 of the lower beak and 1/3 of the upper. That may slow his roll.

Coq au vin, paupiette of chicken, chicken marasala or chicken cordon bleu would be on my menu.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here are some of them! The white one is the daughter of Snow White, a hen our friend rescued from local boys who were torturing her on the beach. Her name is Snow Flake...also feral as one of the yard fowl raised her. Snow White died from playing chicken in our yard...and the dog won.

The one in the middle of the bottom picture is named Pogo...she raised Snow Flake. She's the broodiest one of the bunch...always on a clutch of eggs.

Watching chickens, especially these feral ones, is better than tv!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks everybody . Mjs500doo , thanks for the ideas.
> We may decide to try to rehome him first . Im interested in looking into the saddles too , just to see them . How long can you leave the saddles on them ? Just wondering. If we can't rehome Jerry we may have to try them.
> I would roast the hump but my husband doesn't want to


You can leave them on as long as you like. I dot have any pics of my hens with them on now, I mean I can go put one on but it was much faster to grab a pic of the Internet for ya.

Really cheap and inexpensive to make. Don't waste your money buying them.

http://www.hensaver.com/


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

My dad ended up in the emergency room after getting spurred by an aggressive roo. His hospital file is labeled "Chicken Bite"! ROFL! One of the guys he worked with teased him endlessly about his "chicken bite" until butchering day came and my dad brought one of Brave's legs with him to work. He left it in the truck of his antagonist, and his point was made! A rooster's spurs is NOT a laughing matter! I don't keep a rooster for this reason. While a rooster may jump and only be able to hit the knee of an adult, that height would be a child's eyes!


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have one rooster and 26 hens. There is a small group of 4-6 that follow him everywhere. The rest stay as far away from him as possible. There are three hens that he HATES! Those poor things have about 25% of their feathers totally gone.
He turned two on May 20th. He started being a royal pain last year when he started covering the hens. The only dog he is scared of is the Aussie herder.
Anytime he comes after me I just cluck for her and she handles him for me.

He is:hammer: on barrowed time here. Last rooster that acted like this one was cooked up and made into dog food. This one is well on his way. I do not need him and I did NOT order him. He was a GIFT from the hatchery.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys All the posts make me feel better about possibly getting getting rid of him one way or another. 
I dont want him to suffer yet I don't want my hens to either. 
He was so good before he started attacking me and the hens. 
But heck im NOT getting bullied by a freakin rooster !
I'm going to try the saddles first see how that goes. 
If he gets worse with me then it's Chicken tonight !

The feral chickens are so cute. They look like they do well out on their own. 
Thanks for sharing them 

Thank you for the link for the saddles !! 
That may be what saves my poor hens and possibly
Jerry's neck , lolol


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I cooked my rooster up when he went for my face. That was the last straw, and he was being to aggressive with some of the hens. I have two with bare backs thanks to him. They just get worse they don't get nicer. Just my two cents. Off with his head and into the pot! Lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Our rooster did that and all the feathers on our hens' backs were gone so she got really bad sunburn. If it's really sunny where you live you might want to consider keeping them in the coop when the suns really beating down.


----------



## Lezerz (Sep 23, 2012)

I was always told take him out for two Weeks put him back in for a few days the so forth if you want fertile eggs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for that info Lezerz  We thought we would want to have our
own chicks , but now we dont see the added advantage to that when having
to deal with his outbursts :shrug:
He is almost out the door , I can't have him out as much as before.
I do like letting the hens out without him so they get a break from him.
Sooner or later he is going to bite the bullet so to speak. Im tired of having to watch my back when he's out. He is getting bigger and Im not a wimp by any means , but it's starting to hurt when he attacks  I cant think of wearing shorts when he is out  If he leaves a mark through jeans , I can just imagine the marks on my bare legs  He had it real good here , the dope :shrug: Now he's got a one way ticket , to my dinner plate


----------

